# Emma did AWESOME at court



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Today, Df had to go to court for a ticket violation, that he is going to be taking to trial, anyhow, besides that point, I took Emma with us (we were going to stay in the van) but it was such a nice day, and they have a beautiful water fall in the front court yard, so I had her leash on her, and all her tags showing in clear view, and we walked over and sat (well I sat) on a bech and watched the water and all the little kids.....She did GREAT not one time did she try to be aggressive with anyone or anything and she even let a stranger woman pet her on the head with out barking or showing her teeth!! This is the first time she's ever been in a crowd of people at this size in the middle of the city, cars and people that is (she's used to being in the country). WOOHOO Emma, good girl!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

WTG Emma!!!!!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Fantastic! They can surprise you! When they are away from home, some of the pressure to protect and defend is gone and they actually have fun! You should try it more often.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks...We are certainly planning some new adventures, starting with going down to the KY River and see how that will go. Seems like she's getting calmer and calmer as time goes by!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

A very nice bit of socialization. I agree, she should have more of it. She should only improve with such a good early trial (pun intended).


----------

